# 12 volt Electric feed pump



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I use a 12 volt sprayer pump. it is the same as a camper trailer water pump and can be purchased from a implement supply store such as tractor supply. They have a built in pressure switch so they turn off when the valve is closed. The only flaw in it is you have to suit up even if the filler of the hive dos not access the bees. They seem to be opposed to the vibration it creates


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Honeyboy said:


> Just wondering what other guys are using to fill pails or hive top feeders, I was using a 3hp gas pump but looking at going to an electric?


I don't have personal experience but "Fill-Rite" might be one brand to consider. I've seen their pumps on fuel tanks on the back of pickup trucks... 

http://www.fillrite.com


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

After a good bit of looking into it, and burning up a $100 sump pump I've come the conclusion that a pump which is designed for water or fuel is likely to fail pretty soon when you put it in heavy syrup. If you - or me - don't want to be constantly dealing with dead pumps we're probably going to have to get out the wallet. Google "12 volt high viscosity pump" and you will see what I mean. 

First I'm going to try making a new barrel with a much larger spigot than the one I have.


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

Or make lighter syrup? ...


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

http://www.honeybeeworld.com/misc/syrup/feed.htm

Allan Dick's site, he modified it to run off his truck battery,while truck motor ran to prevent a dead battery, quite operation?,efficient?, I'll stick with my 2" honda trash pump


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I actually mostly use 60% syrup as it is, but even light syrup is a lot more viscous than water - especially when it's cool. Even so I haven't found an account of anyone actually using a low cost consumer pump of any kind for syrup for a long period of time to feed 25 or more hives. That doesn't prove that someone hasn't, just that I haven't heard of it - if anyone has, I'm all ears.

As a matter of fact the reason that I even read this thread to begin with "*12 volt Electric feed pump*" was that I hoped someone was reporting that they had been using the Acme Lil' Giant 12 volt pump ($49.99) for about a year now, and boy howdy does it ever work! I just made that up BTW - as far as I know there is no such pump.

I should probably just look for a Model T.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I pressurized a barrel of syrup using a 12v heavy duty air pump to push syrup out the barrel through a hose. I did it this way for a full season, it worked fairly well. It was a little slow to build up pressure, especially as the syrup level in the barrel got low, but it was nice that year for filling feeders on 20+ hives. I was using the hfcs/sugar syrup from Mannlake that year, and it was pretty thick stuff.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

RayMarler said:


> I pressurized a barrel of syrup using a 12v heavy duty air pump to push syrup out the barrel through a hose. I did it this way for a full season, it worked fairly well. It was a little slow to build up pressure, especially as the syrup level in the barrel got low, but it was nice that year for filling feeders on 20+ hives. I was using the hfcs/sugar syrup from Mannlake that year, and it was pretty thick stuff.


Ray, a standard 55 gallon drum is only tested to about 15psi. So be careful pressurizing those things. The UN certified are rated higher.


----------



## Honeyboy (Feb 23, 2004)

Irwin, I am currently using a 2" pump but with a cheaper motor, I was going to go with the same set up but purchase a Honda, the cheaper brand pump has given me nothing but headaches!


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Try calling Depco Pump Company in Florida. They sell a lot of pumps and they might be able to suggest something. 

www.Depcopump.com


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

jbeshearse said:


> Ray, a standard 55 gallon drum is only tested to about 15psi. So be careful pressurizing those things. The UN certified are rated higher.


They were white Coca-Cola barrels, and the sun did more damage to them than the air pressure. I was using a heavy duty 12v emergency tire pump from harbor freight, and it barely put out enough pressure for the barrel to give me a light small flow out of the hose. I did that back in 2007 or so and have not done it since. It was just a cheap way to help out when I had a few more hives back then, and worked better than buckets with honey gates for the remote yards.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

I use whats knows as a chemical pump. Its a diagphram type works well even with heavy syrup or honey and can be purchased either 12 volt or 110. cost about 600.00 keep it dry last a long time.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

RayMarler said:


> They were white Coca-Cola barrels, and the sun did more damage to them than the air pressure. I was using a heavy duty 12v emergency tire pump from harbor freight, and it barely put out enough pressure for the barrel to give me a light small flow out of the hose. I did that back in 2007 or so and have not done it since. It was just a cheap way to help out when I had a few more hives back then, and worked better than buckets with honey gates for the remote yards.


I understand, low volume but not necessarily low pressure. No problems as long as your outlet is large enough to not allow pressure build up and the valves are open. I just didn't want someone to read that post and hook a standard air compressor set at 80 psi up to one and end up getting seriously hurt. Long shot but not out of the realm of possibility that


----------



## Markt (Feb 8, 2012)

Honeyboy said:


> Irwin, I am currently using a 2" pump but with a cheaper motor, I was going to go with the same set up but purchase a Honda, the cheaper brand pump has given me nothing but headaches!


I had one with a cheaper motor, it worked flawlessly for the first six hours at which point it blew up, I drove to TSC and grabbed a 2" water pump with the red Honda motor (Red is important, the black ones aren't actually made by Honda and aren't warrantied the same). That pump has run all year feeding upwards of 1000 hives some days and never given any trouble. Long story short it was worth the couple hundred extra


----------



## Honeyboy (Feb 23, 2004)

That's what happened to me, bought the " Black motor" version of the Honda and was nothing but a nightmare , looking at getting the "Red" Honda and be done with it!


----------



## MTINAZ (Jan 15, 2010)

I have been running between 40-150 hives for a at least 3 years with the same 12v RV pump. We connect it to a 275gallon tote and a garden hose and alligator clips to the battery. It works great and if the pump goes they are only $100 bucks and can get them just about anywhere.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

irwin harlton said:


> I'll stick with my 2" honda trash pump


Agreed, I have a 5.5 hp trash pump runs at 2.7 atmospheres and has given good service so far. The beauty of a trash pump if set up right is no pressure release valves are needed, turn off the tap at the end of the hose and the impellor just circulates. 
At first I wondered if this would work long term but it has and doesn't seem to have any downside, pretty economic on gas also.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

OT- impellor "Cavitates", which decreases Hp absorbed. Turns energy into heat. 

Crazy Roland


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Ha yes thanks Roland you are correct, "circulates" was the wrong word indeed.

Re heat produced, I would not leave mine running with the tap turned off for too long, but for the amount of time it takes to move between hives or do other little things there is not a problem. Haven't tested this properly, but my feeling is that running for a couple of minutes with the tap off is likely fine, longer than that I'd probably turn the pump off.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I bet it helps when the pumps warms your syrup up a bit on a cold day


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

OT can correct me, but it most likely only warms the syrup in the pump. I built Dynos at one point in my life, and that is how a water brake dyno works, turns HP into warm water.

Crazy Roland


----------

